# Daintree Rainforest, October 2009



## sarah_m (Jul 11, 2010)

Since it is the middle of winter and I doubt most of us are doing much herping, I thought I would put these pics up, which I have been meaning to do since last October!
We spent 5 nights at Cape Tribulation, and although we didnt see as many herps as we have in previous years we had a great time!

Not a great picture to start with but this was on our first night walk, a juvie scrub python.






This was our most exciting find of the trip! We have looked for these while up there before but this is the first time we had seen a leaf tailed gecko.
I was suprised how big it was!!!






.....again.....







.... and another angle....






A male stony creek frog in breeding colours






A sleepy boyd's dragon on our 2nd night walk






Peppermint stick insect, there were alot of these at our accomodation.







Got to hold a spiny stick insect at the entemology museum up there.






Some of the specimens were pretty impressive (note the unoriginal name of this bug)





My husband was playing with the macro setting on the camera, and is very proud of his green ant shots.






Me in the Daintree





*****PLEASE NOTE THAT THE NEXT PIC IS A D.O.R WATER PYTHON, SO IF YOU DONT WANT TO SEE IT DONT LOOK ANY FURTHER!!!*****







This was the one down moment on the trip, found just before the turn off for the ferry crossing (southern side)
The worst part of this find was that it was on the far side of the road, meaning someone swerved to hit it on purpose:cry::x:cry::x and I think it may have been gravid too.
Looks like in life it would have been a stunning animal!


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 11, 2010)

Nice pics!! I love it up that way... I should post my pics from last year...


----------



## dottyback (Jul 11, 2010)

excellent pics! you would have had a great time!


----------



## gecko-mad (Jul 11, 2010)

Nice finds, peppermint sticks are the best, apart from their feeding habits.


----------



## 1issie (Jul 11, 2010)

those peppermint stick insect is very,very green


----------



## Mr.James (Jul 11, 2010)

Are they those tasty green ants? mmm.... lol

We are trying to plan a herping trip this season...fingers crossed!


----------



## moloch05 (Jul 11, 2010)

Very nice, Sarah. I like the herps but that Spiny Stick Insect was incredible. I would love to find one of those someday!

Regards,
David


----------



## sarah_m (Jul 11, 2010)

Mr.Boyd said:


> Are they those tasty green ants?


 Could be but we didn't check


----------



## pythrulz (Jul 11, 2010)

het great pics like the one of the lizard climbing the tree trunk what amazing camoflage


----------



## sarah_m (Jul 11, 2010)

jfjellstrom said:


> het great pics like the one of the lizard climbing the tree trunk what amazing camoflage


 Thanks. I still cant believe my hubby saw him, he blended in so well. But he moved slightly when the torch light hit him, otherwise we would have walked past him completely


----------



## pwincess_python (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey Sarah great pics love the Boyds. Would love to see one in the wild one day.


----------



## sarah_m (Jul 12, 2010)

pwincess_python said:


> love the Boyds. Would love to see one in the wild one day.



They are pretty cool. If you want to see one then spend a few days in the FNQ rainforest. We have seen at least 1 on every trip up there, and in most cases seen 3 or 4.
In 2008 we even saw one on a shrub in the car park of the Lake Barraine tea house!


----------



## PitViper (Jul 13, 2010)

Great pics  Can I ask where you stayed and how you liked it? I'm planning a herping trip there soon.


----------



## sarah_m (Jul 13, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## pwincess_python (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey can anyone tell me how do u upload photos


----------



## pwincess_python (Jul 13, 2010)

Trying to upload on my new thread


----------

